# Flaked barly ect



## Kev R (6/2/19)

All of my brews so far are malted grain, hops ,water, yeast and some minerals. What does flaked barley rolled oats ect bring to the table?
Kev


----------



## Reg Holt (7/2/19)

Kev R said:


> All of my brews so far are malted grain, hops ,water, yeast and some minerals. What does flaked barley rolled oats ect bring to the table?
> Kev


The flaked adjuncts will improve mouth feel, and for making a smoother beer, it can also improve head retention, I have just made an Oatmeal stout, not my first but one of my favourite beers, cold steeped dark grain and the oats go to making a smoother drink. What is it you are brewing or intending to brew?


----------



## Kev R (7/2/19)

Not sure what style. It's Pale ale 53%
wheat 18%
Vienna 18%
Cara malt 10%
Chock 1%
Usually Nottingham , last one Windsor yeast
Head and head retention are reasonable. Mostly wanting to understand what it does as I have seen it in other recipes
Hops Super pride @ 60 min
Amarillo and Willamette in whirl pool


----------



## mabrungard (10/2/19)

Those raw grains can produce significant increase in mouthfeel that is often due to the beta glucan that they provide. However, beta glucan also increases the potential for haze or cloudiness in your finished beer. 

I like using a percent or two of flaked wheat in many of my beers as a way to increase head production and retention. I've used flaked barley in many beers including stouts, but I find that barley imparts a very grainy flavor that is more apparent in pale beer styles. Flaked wheat has very little flavor to me. So I've stopped using flaked barley and gone to the flaked wheat.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/19)

mabrungard said:


> Those raw grains can produce significant increase in mouthfeel that is often due to the beta glucan that they provide. However, beta glucan also increases the potential for haze or cloudiness in your finished beer.
> 
> I like using a percent or two of flaked wheat in many of my beers as a way to increase head production and retention. I've used flaked barley in many beers including stouts, but I find that barley imparts a very grainy flavor that is more apparent in pale beer styles. Flaked wheat has very little flavor to me. So I've stopped using flaked barley and gone to the flaked wheat.


I am about to do a wheat beer in which the grain bill is 53.2% flaked wheat, 44.6% 2 row, 2.2% oats, I am still going to make it but was concerned about the amount of flaked wheat, have you ever used an amount as large as this?


----------



## Milhouse (10/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am about to do a wheat beer in which the grain bill is 53.2% flaked wheat, 44.6% 2 row, 2.2% oats, I am still going to make it but was concerned about the amount of flaked wheat, have you ever used an amount as large as this?



I would be worried about the 2 row not having enough diastatic power to convert the wheat starch. Maybe substitute a chunk of the flaked wheat for wheat malt?


----------



## razz (10/2/19)

So far I read two retail sites that say no more than 40% flaked wheat, and Cargill.com says 40% max also.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/2/19)

The recipe was the gold medal winner of the Belgian Ale (category 21) 2018 NHC. I am concerned about the amount of flaked wheat but I guess I won't know unless I have a go.


----------



## blink471 (14/4/19)

Just a question about Flaked Barley. I want to get some to try in a Stout I want to make, but cant seem to get hold of any. I live in the Illawarra and looking online haven't found it listed anywhere. Anyone seen it available that I may have missed? Thanks.


----------



## Outback (14/4/19)

Check out Brewman. I currently have a stout on the boil and got my flaked barley from Steve.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/4/19)

There are a few homebrew stores stock flaked barley, flaked wheat I found harder to get eventually got it from G and G but if it is for a stout I would try the supermarket for steamed rolled barley with low salt. The sodium chloride can be beneficial in a stout.


----------



## MHB (14/4/19)

Yes Brewman has Flaked Wheat, Barley, Oats, Rice and Maize (that's a grist not flaked same/same) and people keep wondering why we in the Hunter feel so well looked after.
Have to agree with razz, the practical upper limit for unmalted adjunct is about 40%. even at that amount you would want to be doing some very careful step mashing to get all or of most of your adjunct converted.
Doing a small cereal cook with your adjunct and 10-20% malt would help, start at ambient and warm slowly to a boil (ideally at 0.5oC/minute) or if your rate of rise is faster, with rests at Glucanase, Protease and Amylase temperatures, up to a boil, then return the cook to the main mash and start your normal mash regime.
Mark

PS
I just brewed an ANZAC Ale for work, it's 10% Toasted Flaked Oats, I did a stove top cereal cook, Oats and some malt slow heat to 100oC then just dumped in to the mash, worked well hit all the numbers and the beer tastes pretty good. Always wanted to have a go at a beer that evokes ANZAC biscuit flavours (oats, coconut and golden syrup), very happy this this attempt.
M


----------



## blink471 (14/4/19)

Outback said:


> Check out Brewman. I currently have a stout on the boil and got my flaked barley from Steve.


Ok mate. Will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## blink471 (15/4/19)

blink471 said:


> Ok mate. Will check it out. Thanks.


Ordered online last night. Barley on the way. Thanks for the tip, Steve very helpful. Good range of products from Brewman.


----------



## mongey (15/4/19)

I’ve seen it at Woonona homebrew before. Its on the last stock list I have a photo of.


----------



## razz (15/4/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The recipe was the gold medal winner of the Belgian Ale (category 21) 2018 NHC. I am concerned about the amount of flaked wheat but I guess I won't know unless I have a go.


Just doing a "recipe edit" in Brewers friend WEAL and I noticed that in the fermentables box there is a Diastatic Power indicator in the bottom of the box. When you put in the grains etc it will predict the DP for the grain bill. It also says minimum DP of 30+. Not sure if you use this but it would be beneficial with that recipe.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/4/19)

razz said:


> Just doing a "recipe edit" in Brewers friend WEAL and I noticed that in the fermentables box there is a Diastatic Power indicator in the bottom of the box. When you put in the grains etc it will predict the DP for the grain bill. It also says minimum DP of 30+. Not sure if you use this but it would be beneficial with that recipe.


Thanks razz I did calculate the diastatic power, (hadn't noticed the DP box) to the grain bill I have 137 lintner for the conversion of a 5.165 kg grain bill so should be more than enough.


----------



## mabrungard (21/4/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am about to do a wheat beer in which the grain bill is 53.2% flaked wheat, 44.6% 2 row, 2.2% oats, I am still going to make it but was concerned about the amount of flaked wheat, have you ever used an amount as large as this?



Sorry for the delay. 

That is a boatload of flaked wheat and it has no diastatic power. Fortunately, you are using a good charge of 2 row. I've not used that much flaked wheat. Why not use wheat malt for at least a portion of the wheat component?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/4/19)

mabrungard said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> That is a boatload of flaked wheat and it has no diastatic power. Fortunately, you are using a good charge of 2 row. I've not used that much flaked wheat. Why not use wheat malt for at least a portion of the wheat component?


I did think the same thing that it certainly was over the top with the flaked wheat, but you never know if you don't have a go, so I made it came out 4 points under predicted OG but I did do a no sparge mash, if I were to do it again I would sparge, and I did put extra grain in to compensate. I also lost a litre more than predicted due to absorption, but now I know where the mistakes were should I enjoy it and make it again it will be better.


----------



## MHB (21/4/19)

Did you do a long Glucan rest?
Be interesting to see where your FG ends up, depending on the mash regime it could be quite high, and I wouldn't be surprised if the beer was very turbid (soupy).
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/19)

Just did a single infusion mash, gravity reading morning of the 3rd day 1.016.
here is the full recipe.
*Brunchmaster 2000 Witbier*




2018
Thomas Kinzer of Milwaukie, OR, member of the Men Who Stare at Airlocks, won a gold medal in *Category 21: Belgian Ale* during the 2018 National Homebrew Competition Final Round in Portland, OR. Kinzer’s Belgian witbier was chosen as the best among 202 entries in the category.



To see other winning homebrew recipes from the 2018 National Homebrew Competition, visit our archive of National Homebrew Competition winners.

*Brunchmaster 2000 Witbier | Witbier*
*INGREDIENTS*

*For 5.5 US gallons (20.8 L)*

*MALTS*
6 lb. (2.72 kg) flaked wheat
4.5 lb. (2.04 kg) Briess pale two-row malt
4 oz. (113 g) flaked oats
*HOPS*
0.65 oz. (18 g) Amarillo, 9% a.a. @ 20 min
0.5 oz. (14 g) Amarillo, 9% a.a. @ 15 min
1 oz. (28 g) Amarillo, 9% a.a. @ 0 min
*WATER*
Malt-forward (CaCl 75–100% of Ca additions) water profile that is appropriate for your water. Resist the urge to use gypsum to boost hop crispness; this is a round, balanced to malty beer with heavy hop aroma and flavor, not bitterness.
*ADDITIONAL INGREDIENTS*
0.1 oz. (2.8 g) freshly ground coriander @ 5 min
0.1 oz. (2.8 g) freshly ground bitter orange peel @ 5 min
0.25 tsp. (1.2 g) Wyeast yeast nutrient @ 1 min
*YEAST*
Wyeast 3944 Belgian Witbier, 1 L starter
*SPECIFICATIONS*

*Original Gravity:* 1.050 (12.5° P)
*Final Gravity:* 1.012 (3° P)
*ABV:* 5%
*IBU:* 18
*SRM:* 3-4
*DIRECTIONS*
Use BIAB single infusion mash at 152°F (67°C) for 90 to 120 minutes. Stir occasionally, keeping mash between 150 and 152°F (66 and 67°C). Remove bag. Measure gravity, adjust volumes for gravity vs. evaporation rate/boil length if needed to hit target OG of 1.050 and begin boil. It’s very important that you chill immediately and quickly because this is a hop-bursted beer. Delays will cause the beer to be too bitter. Chill to 64°F (18°C), oxygenate and pitch. Fermentation should start low and finish high: let primary free-rise gradually over the course of two weeks, bumping with heat, if needed later in the fermentation, to finish at 78° F (26°C) at the very end. Let sit in primary at 78°F (26°C) for a few days and keg, then chill and carbonate to taste (high level for wit). Ready to drink as soon as it is carbonated.

Do not add more coriander or orange peel to the recipe. Let the Amarillo do the heavy orange lifting. Watch your base malt’s diastatic power, too. Briess 2-row has worked for me, but other malts might have issues fully converting so much adjunct.


----------



## MHB (22/4/19)

Yer but that's only like 56% yield from the recipe above (4.873 kg of grist) 20.8L of 1.050 (12.5oP),
mass of extract = V (20.8)*SG (1.050)*oP(12.5) = 2.73kg. 2.73/4.873=56%
Not a surprise really, doing a high adjunct brew as an isothermal is pretty wasteful.
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/6/19)

Bottled the wheat beer 1 week before going overseas, on the bottling the Amarillo was really forward, about 4 weeks now since bottling, the hops have dropped back and can now taste the corriander and the bitter orange peel. A refreshing drink and though I missed out on the OG-FG still a good drink, I will make again but as suggested will go with a portion of the recipe with wheat malt in place of some of the flaked wheat. will be a good summer session beer.


----------



## Redreuben (9/9/19)

Try the Health Food Shop, might even be cheaper.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/9/19)

Redreuben said:


> Try the Health Food Shop, might even be cheaper.


That is where I initially went, I bought 3 kg from Hindustani imports, wasn't until I got home I checked the salt content, it was to high for wheat beer, or any light beer for that matter. I tried it as a porridge but it was disgusting. The flaked barley they sell goes well in a stout.


----------

